# Classic music for kids



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

On Sunday 7 October, the Cairo Opera Orchestra, conducted by Nayer Nagui, will perform Carnival of the Animals by Saint-Saëns and Peter and the Wolf by Sergei Prokofiev.

The concert aims to introduce classical music to children through compositions admired by the youngest listeners.

Dubbed the 'Children's Gala', this one-hour event will include Elena Dzamashvili and Eman Shaker as piano soloists.

Ahmad Mokhtar will be the evening's narrator.

Programme:

Sunday 7 October at 8pm

Cairo Opera Houe, Main Hall

'Children's Gala' at Cairo Opera House - Music - Arts & Culture - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> On Sunday 7 October, the Cairo Opera Orchestra, conducted by Nayer Nagui, will perform Carnival of the Animals by Saint-Saëns and Peter and the Wolf by Sergei Prokofiev.
> 
> The concert aims to introduce classical music to children through compositions admired by the youngest listeners.
> 
> ...





ohh I might go to this... need to phone around friends and see who wants to come..the opera is within walking distance for me but going through the gardens at night alone is now a no no.. sad isn't it


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The one thing that baffles me is...Children's Gala at 8pm on a Sunday evening...WHY?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> The one thing that baffles me is...Children's Gala at 8pm on a Sunday evening...WHY?




because it's Egypt? and of course it wont start until 20 minutes past 8


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> because it's Egypt? and of course it wont start until 20 minutes past 8


if you are lucky

There is also this coming up

Egyptian blind girls orchestra to give two concerts in October

On Friday, 5 October, Al-Nour Wal Amal Orchestra will perform at St Josef Church for Franciscan Padres and Sunday, 7 October, at the Lycée Français du Caire.
The orchestra was created by Istiklal Radi, the first director of Al-Nour Wal Amal Association. The late Samha Khouli, former president of the Academy of Arts and former dean of the Cairo Conservatory, provided the association with an academic basis for the creation of professional musicians.

Today, under the artistic supervision of Ines Abdel-Daim, chairperson of the Cairo Opera House, and conducted and trained by Aly Osman, the orchestra consists of 38 musicians, representing mainly third generation graduates of Al-Nour Wal Amal Music Institute.

The orchestra performs extensively in Egypt and has seen significant success internationally. Lately the orchestra performed in Belgium and Austria.

The orchestra will perform once again in Egypt, in November, at the British Council before it embarks on its next international trip, this time to the United Arab Emirates, the same month.

Programme

Friday, 5 October, at 6pm

St Josef Church for Franciscan Padres, Mohamed Farid Street, opposite to Banque Misr, Downtown, Cairo

Sunday, 7 October, at 6pm

Lycée Français du Caire, 7 Street, No 12, Maadi, Cairo

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...lind-girls-orchestra-to-give-two-concert.aspx


----------

